# Pete Murphy / Bauhaus



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Pete Murphy celebrating 35 years of Bauhaus tour....anyone from DW going. Just ordered tickets for for 02 Academy in Birmingham.....I saw bauhaus live in 1982 so this is not to be missed


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Would be a good one but dont think can make that but I'll still dig out my (LP's) music to refresh the memory!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

is

bella lugusi

still dead


i used to love that one


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Great band. :thumb:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Would be a good one but dont think can make that but I'll still dig out my (LP's) music to refresh the memory!


Theres always Gary Numan at leamington Assembly if you fancy it Tim


----------

